
Neanderthal and friends support CUDA 9, Java 9, and Clojure 1.9 - dragandj
http://dragan.rocks/articles/18/Neanderthal-018-CUDA9-Java9-Clojure19-update
======
dragandj
Also the github link to the source code repositories:
[https://github.com/uncomplicate](https://github.com/uncomplicate)

